# Laptop stürzt mit S5 ab



## godi (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Laptop: Fujitsu Siemens Lifebook E8110
Software: Step 5/ST V7.2 (Stand 21.11.01) Basispaket
              Windows XP Prof. + SP2
Adapter: Deltalogic Accon Com Kabel USB

Wenn ich mit dem Adapter online gehe dann stürzt mir der Laptop sehr oft ab. Dann kommt so ein blaues Fenster wo irgendwas drinnensteht das sich jetzt Windows automatisch beendet hat und:
Problem:
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
Technische Information:
***STOP: 0x0000000A (0xFFFFFFB2), 0x0000001C, 0x00000000, 0x80536D4D)

Hat da jemand ne Ahnung warum das so ist bzw eine Lösung für mich?

godi


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2007)

Kommt die aktuelle Treiberversion zum Einsatz? Welche Version hat AcconDrv.Sys?


----------



## godi (27 Februar 2007)

Kann dir die Version jetzt leider nicht sagen da ich krank bin und somit nicht zu dem Laptop komme aber der Adapter wurde 2006 im Juli oder August gekauft.


----------



## Shadow (27 Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

bin gerade als Neuling eingestiegen und vielleicht kann ich schon weiterhelfen.

godi, wenn du dir die Fehlermeldung genauer anschaust, gibt es da offensichtlich ein Problem mit dem Interrupt-Handling >> IRQL....

Schau mal in deinen Gerätemanager, welche Hardware welchen IRQ belegt oder sich mit anderer Hardware teilt. "Beliebte" Störenfriede sind da Netzwerk- oder Grafikkarte.
Läßt sich der IRQ für den Adapter nicht händisch einstellen, würde ich mal versuchen, den Treiber zu deinstallieren, anschl. Registry bereinigen (z.B. RegCleaner) und dann den Adaptertreiber neu installieren.

Gruß aus L.A. (Lünen-Alstedde)
Peter


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Kann dir die Version jetzt leider nicht sagen da ich krank bin und somit nicht zu dem Laptop komme aber der Adapter wurde 2006 im Juli oder August gekauft.


Dann erst einmal gute Besserung. Und nach der Genesung zur Sicherheit von unserem Support die neueste Treiberversion anfordern und installieren.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2007)

Shadow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> bin gerade als Neuling eingestiegen und vielleicht kann ich schon weiterhelfen.
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip bei physikalischer Hardware richtig. In diesem Fall handelt es sich allerdings um einen virtuellen COM-Port der keinen einstellbaren IRQ besitzt.


----------



## godi (27 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Dann erst einmal gute Besserung. Und nach der Genesung zur Sicherheit von unserem Support die neueste Treiberversion anfordern und installieren.


 
Danke!

Gibt es den Treiber nicht zum Downloaden? Habe auf eurer Homepage nichts gefunden.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2007)

godi schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Gibt es den Treiber nicht zum Downloaden? Habe auf eurer Homepage nichts gefunden.


Doch. Download ist hier http://www.deltalogic.de/s5-adapter/comkabelusb.htm erwähnt.


----------



## Shadow (27 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bei physikalischer Hardware richtig. In diesem Fall handelt es sich allerdings um einen virtuellen COM-Port der keinen einstellbaren IRQ besitzt.



Völlig korrekt. Habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Auch der USB-Port belegt einen IRQ ( USB-Controller -> Root-Hub etc.) Damit erzähle ich sicher nichts Neues.
Also bitte nicht nach dem virtuellen Com-Port suchen, sondern Augenmerk auf die USB-Einträge legen.
Kann aus eigener leidiger Erfahrung sagen, das sich das lohnt. Habe tagelang mit Fehlersuche verbracht, warum mein externe DVD-Brenner (USB-Anschluss) nicht richtig funktionierte. (Schreibabbruch nach 30%, mal nach 70%, mal nach 10%) Auch hier war eine Mehrfachbelegung eines IRQ's Schuld. Nach einigen Einstellversuche im BIOS (PnP/PCI-Konfig.) hat der USB-Controller jetzt seinen eigenen IRQ. Und siehe da - dann klappts auch mit dem Brennen. 
Was nicht heißen soll, das dies DIE Lösung für ähnliche Probleme ist. Ich würde jedenfalls so verfahren. Und evtl. auch einen aktuelleren Treiber einsetzen.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## godi (27 Februar 2007)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Doch. Download ist hier http://www.deltalogic.de/s5-adapter/comkabelusb.htm erwähnt.


 
Ups, ich glaube ich sollte mich wieder Schlafen legen.


----------



## godi (27 Februar 2007)

Shadow schrieb:


> Völlig korrekt. Habe mich unklar ausgedrückt. Auch der USB-Port belegt einen IRQ ( USB-Controller -> Root-Hub etc.) Damit erzähle ich sicher nichts Neues.
> Also bitte nicht nach dem virtuellen Com-Port suchen, sondern Augenmerk auf die USB-Einträge legen.
> Kann aus eigener leidiger Erfahrung sagen, das sich das lohnt. Habe tagelang mit Fehlersuche verbracht, warum mein externe DVD-Brenner (USB-Anschluss) nicht richtig funktionierte. (Schreibabbruch nach 30%, mal nach 70%, mal nach 10%) Auch hier war eine Mehrfachbelegung eines IRQ's Schuld. Nach einigen Einstellversuche im BIOS (PnP/PCI-Konfig.) hat der USB-Controller jetzt seinen eigenen IRQ. Und siehe da - dann klappts auch mit dem Brennen.
> Was nicht heißen soll, das dies DIE Lösung für ähnliche Probleme ist. Ich würde jedenfalls so verfahren. Und evtl. auch einen aktuelleren Treiber einsetzen.
> ...


 
Danke für deine Tipps.
Ich werde mal die Versionen kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls erneuern. Wenns dann noch probleme gibt dann komme ich auf deine Tipps zurück.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 Februar 2007)

@Shadow:
Prima Tipp. Danke.


----------



## godi (8 März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Version mal kontrolliert. Ist die neuste Installiert.
Habe nochmal die Software deinstalliert und neu installiert. Eine andere COM Einstellung habe ich auch probiert. Hat alles nichts geholfen. Problem tritt noch immer auf.

@shadow
kannst du mir das Bitte noch mal genauer erklären was du mit der registry gemeint hast? (kenn mich da net so aus)
IRQ habe ich nachgesehen aber da kann man nix einstellen bzw habe ich für den Adapter auch keine IRQ gefunden.

Habe im Anhang noch die Eigenschaften vom Adapter hinterlegt.

godi


----------



## godi (10 März 2007)

Hat niemand eine Lösung für mich? :sm9: 

Das ist nämlich verdammt blöd wenn der Laptop immer abstürzt! :twisted:


----------



## Klappstuhl (20 Juli 2007)

mh das ist wirklich nicht schoen.

tag schoen ins Forum.
mich plagt seit dieser woche das selbe Problem und anscheinend
hat es hier auch keine Loesung gegeben, oder doch GODI?

ich habe eine Step 5 7.2 zur Hand und das ganze auf  XP.
dabei sollen ja einige Com-treiber geladen werden.

ich habe auch schon die IRQ-Variable ueberprueft und festgestellt,
das alle Einstellungen auf "exclusive" stehen.

was mir nicht einleuchtet ist, dass es anscheinend wirklich seit Jahren 
keine Probleme gegeben hat, oder mir der Durchblick alleine fehlt.

bitte bitte lasst mich nicht im Stich.


----------



## Klappstuhl (20 Juli 2007)

aber hallo der Klappstuhl hats auch allein rausgefunden.
hut ab mann.

naja trotzdem dank an alle!

kurzes Fazit:
man deinstalliere den Com1, um ihn dann wieder flott zu machen.

beste gruesse
der Klappstuhl


----------



## godi (21 Juli 2007)

Hallo Klappstuhl!

Kann dir leider keine genauere Auskunft geben da ich nicht mehr in dieser Firma arbeite und somit auch nicht mehr dieses Problem habe!  

godi


----------



## riesermauf (24 Juli 2007)

Hallo
laut Siemens ist die Step 5 Version 7.23 für Windows XP Prof. SP1 und SP2
freigeben.

https://support.automation.siemens....ction=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=4000024


----------

